# tenon jig for TS



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi

Has anyone made a home built tenon jig for the TS?

BJ???????

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

see snapshots below
OR use the router bit below for a quick way to make them.
http://www.amazon.com/CMT-800-627-11-Tenon-Cutting-Router/dp/B000P4LKH8

===========



jw2170 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone made a home built tenon jig for the TS?
> 
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW, that is what I would call a jig!!


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

I have just started to use my router and the *Mortise Pal *with loose tenons. For most applications I find it was easier and faster. The jig is a bit spendy, but well worth it in my books. I do think for the price, it could have come with a nicer case. Oh well, another project for me. 

That is one wild looking jig Bob, does it work much like the bought ones?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" does it work much like the bought ones? " just about the same way.

======



BearLeeAlive said:


> I have just started to use my router and the *Mortise Pal *with loose tenons. For most applications I find it was easier and faster. The jig is a bit spendy, but well worth it in my books. I do think for the price, it could have come with a nicer case. Oh well, another project for me.
> 
> That is one wild looking jig Bob, does it work much like the bought ones?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> see snapshots below
> OR use the router bit below for a quick way to make them.
> ...


Hi Bob
Your wood jig is very nice ! but i will ask you where can i find the one in metal at the left of your first snapshot ?

Thanks for your reply

Santé


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Santé

Thanks 
They are sold by many wood working outlets..

Amazon.com: Grizzly H7583 Tenoning Jig: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: Shop Fox Tenoning Jig - D3246: Home Improvement

http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=7500
http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CBYQ8wIwAQ#ps-sellers


http://www.grizzly.com/products/Tenoning-Jig/H7583

========



Santé said:


> Hi Bob
> Your wood jig is very nice ! but i will ask you where can i find the one in metal at the left of your first snapshot ?
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> ...


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Take a look a Grizzly tools they have one for 65.00 model # H7583


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you to both for your quick response

Cheers
Santé


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks again*

Thanks for all the input.

The reason I was asking, was I saw somewhere that a tenon jig was used with the blade set at 22.5degrees to cut the mitres on the flag case.

James


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Have a look in my gallery, I made one a few months back


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
I saw your gallery, but mostly I saw your beautiful cnc! Congratulations!

Santé


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi James,
Made a real quick one which I used to make all the tenons for my kitchen cabinet doors, worked like a charm. There's sandpaper on the interior grips and I hold the workpiece at the top. Only works for longer pieces though. I have it set for positive stops for 45 and 90 with a drywall screw. Cost me about $10. I don't have a budget to buy a nice one for $70+, but it's still on my want list. The economy can really ruin a good day can't it?

-Steve


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks BJ and Steve,

I will see what I can make this weekend.

I will be using stock about 15" x 3.5" x 3/4", held vertically and set the TS blade at 22.5d .

Once again, the forum comes to the aid of us relative newbies.


James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well today, I left the grass to grow and went to work on the Tenon Jig.

I did get on finished, very basic, but it does the job.

I did learn, however, that TS blades do not like cutting into clamps...:haha: :haha: :haha:

James..


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Santé said:


> Hi
> I saw your gallery, but mostly I saw your beautiful cnc! Congratulations!
> 
> Santé



I got the original question from James wrong when he asked for a tenon jig for the TS and that is why I said have a look in my gallery.

Anyway here is my version of a tenon & mortise jig I use in my TS top using my router. The templates are made to be used with a combination of inserts and bits; you can make them any size that fits your needs.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Very well, they are very interesting things on this two jig

Thanks


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Here is a good place for such plans!
Free Table Saw Sled Plans - Table Saw Jig Plans - BobsPlans.com


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

sweeet


----------

